# Beamer vga fine, rgb suddenly greenish



## asteenb (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've owned an Epson TW-10 beamer for years now.
It's connected to a pc with a vga-cable and to the hdrecorder with rgb
Worked great all this time. 
since tonight, the picture is greenish when i watch via the hdrecorder, but via the vgacable the colors are just fine.

I checked the cables, replaced them for new ones. Same problem...

Does anyone have a suggestion?
Thank you so much!
Greetings from the Netherlands,
Arno


----------

